# Marine Aquariums > Ultra Low Nutrient Systems Forum (ULNS) >  NP-reducing BioPellets

## Timo

Time for a change, added some biologically degradable polymer pellets and removed the zeo stones. In case you are wondering the NP stands for Nitrate and Phosphate  :Big Grin: 

After nearly 2 years of daily dosing carbon I need a break so I pray they work and work ok  :Smile: 

Retailers website and info;

http://www.npbiopellets.com/

We provide a novel filtration substrate entitled NP-reducing BioPellets to the professional aquarium industry. This includes public aquaria, zoos and aquaculture facilities. This product has been developed for (professional) aquarists who  want to supply their aquarium inhabitants with large quantities of feeds without negatively affecting water quality. The husbandry of marine species which require large amounts of nutrition has made a crucial step forward with this new product. Examples of such species are Anthias fish, soft corals such as Dendronephthya sp. and filter feeders such as sea squirts. We ship to all countries, at low rates!

Mimicking the ocean is all about providing ample food particles such as plankton whilst maintaining high water quality.

----------

